# Bowhunters killing all the moose.



## fknruts (Oct 30, 2009)

I was talking with a guy at work the other day and he contributed his lack of success during rifle season for moose on all the BOW HUNTERS. I totally expected him to say something else but no he blamed it on the BOW HUNTERS. He says they are taking all the moose before the rifle season starts. 

Now that I am going to be bow hunting I am glad to hear this. By his theory I should always have my freezer packed with moose meat.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Is that his way of saying he sucks at moose hunting? lmao


----------



## fknruts (Oct 30, 2009)

Maxtor said:


> Is that his way of saying he sucks at moose hunting? lmao


Exactly!


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

After 6 years of the rut falling in the gun season and the gun guys having a free for all on a tag filling adventure..................they finally understand they have to work harder to get a moose and now the numbers should go back up in all the areas.

And the truth shall set you free.

IMHO


----------



## BeachBow (Jan 6, 2008)

Maxtor said:


> Is that his way of saying he sucks at moose hunting? lmao


Ditto!!


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Another sad case of the Clueless! So many these day's! What's wrong with the world?


----------



## ingoldarchery (Dec 3, 2008)

That is too funny, "archery guys shooting all the moose".......lmao


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

thats just pathetic. cant hunt so he blames bow hunters haha


----------



## woBT (Feb 1, 2010)

If what he said was true (or at least if he believes it to be true), then that would be his first clue to indicate he should start moose hunting with archery equipment!...................That'll tune him in!


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Next time he talks to you about ANYTHING... Anything at all just Smile and Nod your head! Tell him he is Clueless In Seattle! Then Ask the toolbox if he want to go grab some pizza! :slice:


----------



## fknruts (Oct 30, 2009)

He was not a co-worker. Just a member of the general public who probably hunts from his truck. If it was a co-worker or someone who I had to talk to again I may have taken the time to debate the issue. He was not worth the time. Hopefully if I do ever see him again it will be after I take my first archery moose. I will be proud as hell and not shy to tell him.


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Don't be shy to tell anyone! Hey Riffle is SOOOOOOOOOOOO NOT FAIR game.. Cmon you can shoot ANYTHING at 500m +!! Accurately. Try doing that with a bow  

Real men HUNT bows and that's why we KILL ALL THE MOOSE and deer! before they do 

ahahahah



fknruts said:


> He was not a co-worker. Just a member of the general public who probably hunts from his truck. If it was a co-worker or someone who I had to talk to again I may have taken the time to debate the issue. He was not worth the time. Hopefully if I do ever see him again it will be after I take my first archery moose. I will be proud as hell and not shy to tell him.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

*Maketh no sence to me*

I dont know about the rest of you but all the Moose I shoot with a bow (not a one ever) is dat 300 yards!!!

Isnt that how you do it in Archery?


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Yep!!! 300 yards with 1 pin and a 800 gr arrow with Rock tip! BOOM Your ZE man!!!!!!!

Moose killer



shakyshot said:


> I dont know about the rest of you but all the Moose I shoot with a bow (not a one ever) is dat 300 yards!!!
> 
> Isnt that how you do it in Archery?


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

I don't know about him, or anybody else, but one of the main reasons I started bowhunting for moose was because hunting them with a rifle was no longer a challenge for me. I knew that if I could see them, chances are I was going to kill them. The last moose I shot with a rifle was at a ranged 496 yards, and that was the day I realized I had to bowhunt for them. We hunt Northwestern Ontario, the Red Lake area.

We definitely see more moose during the bowhunt (maybe because the pumpkin parade hasn't started yet!!!), and tend to hit it right during the rut at the end of September, beginning of October every year.

Maybe he should try getting out of his truck once in awhile???

Rob


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow your lucky you even have a chance to hunt  All the QC moose migrated to ontario i think!


----------



## Mountie (Jul 30, 2006)

fknruts said:


> He says they are taking all the moose before the rifle season starts.


classic.....how do you respond to a statement ike that..............:set1_rolf2:


----------



## make'm bleed (Apr 6, 2009)

Mountie said:


> classic.....how do you respond to a statement ike that..............:set1_rolf2:


ya dont you just nod your head and say no speak english an leave


----------

